
How to Respond to COVID-19 - Reedx
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/How-to-respond-to-COVID-19
======
divbzero
This has been reposted with lengthier discussion. [1]

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22448747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22448747)

